# The rams are winning!



## pairadice (Mar 12, 2011)

I have a big run on boy babies this year.  with 2 ewes left to go the score is rams 14, ewes 5.  Good thing the market up as it looks like I will have plenty to sell.


----------



## kooltex (Mar 12, 2011)

Mine is completely opposite.  Of course I only have 4 ewes though  3 girls 1 boy.  Only one set of twins this year and they are from my first timer.  The 4th ewe I don't think is preggers so I may be done for the year.


----------



## Royd Wood (Mar 12, 2011)

same here at the moment with my Romneys - theres 4 left to lamb and so far its 5 rams 1 ewe


----------

